# Chasing Small Trout in Small Streams



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I finally had some time to load pictures on my blog of some summer into fall adventures. I enjoy the solitude of the small waters that others rarely touch. This year I was able to catch lots of small colorful trout and also a few that were decent for the water. I hope you enjoy.

www.crossingopenground.blogspot.com


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Two thumbs up*

A great blog on the beauty of the place where we live. My weakness for "stepover" creeks is strong, and I seek them out whenever possible. Great blog!!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Love it. Some of those browns are true trophies, relatively speaking. I love catching fish that are "larger than their venue".


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice! This is awesome!


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

With this late fall holding, I went to one of my very local small streams, the beaver dams did not disappoint. The time is now, best get sum.>>O


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Looks like some amazing spots, I have wanted to hit Beaver Creek east of Kamas this year but haven't yet. Now is a great time to fish, the water is a ghost town in most places because a lot of folks are either off hunting, tired from hunting, or it's too cold to fish. Not to mention the smaller lakes have bigger fish coming into the shallows now that the water temps are around 55 at the surface. I'll be hitting Causey in the next week or so.


----------

